# SW's Oil Wood Classics Stained Ceiling



## Navydiver58 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lil 3 day job for me & my guys. Scaffolding, minor mildew removal, sand, stain & poly. Client bought Minwax's Polycrylic Water Based Poly, but I wasn't to impressed with it. Overall it turned out good...clients are happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks nice. If it did the job and the customers were happy, it's a win.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ditto!


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks nice! Was it flat poly?

Not a huge fan of WB poly myself


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. 

What kind of wood is it? Looks like a pine or spruce maybe. Stain looks good, almost like a golden oak maybe? 

Polycrylic isn't bad, wouldn't be my first choice of finish for that project, but it'll work I suppose. 

If you had to do the job, curious, what products would you have used to finish it?


----------

